

Show HN: Binb, a realtime multiplayer musical quiz - lupin-binb
http://binb.nodejitsu.com
Hello guys,
this is my two week project with the aim of learning some node.js
What do you think?
======
sktrdie
This is great!

~~~
lupin-binb
Thank you, i have just deployed a new version with minor fixes and
suggestions.

